# SEATTLE



## skaredykat7

Hey guys, I know we have tried this before, this can be a gathering, a one time thing, or we can get together on one or moire occasion, and I guess it just takes one of us to say, okay here is where we are meeting and here's the date, so, once I see at least seven people say, "I'll join ya", I'll name a time and place, or we can negotiate ....LOL
Trust me, I know how hard it is to actually go through with taking that first step to meet new people! 
Oh, and tell your age in case we decide on a friendly adult beverage establishment...hehe
 :banana :sas


----------



## wOnderwOman

I'm ready to join a support group. Just give me the time and place. I'm 24yrs old & would love a drink.


----------



## wOnderwOman

My sister has SA too. She's 22yrs old and wants to join also.


----------



## skaredykat7

hehe, kk that's three ladies, you are a woman wonderwoman?...LOL 
I'm 26 by the way...

Any other takers? I'll give it a couple more day


----------



## skaredykat7

okay, screw it I guess.... :sigh :cry


----------



## StarGazingLilyGirl

I just moved to Seattle. I would be very interested. This city is getting kinda lonely without any friends! and i really need to work on overcoming my s.a... also if anyone would just like to hang out I would be interested.

Oh and im 22


----------



## ate16am

This is like 2 months after the original post, but if anyone is still interested, I am too.


----------



## tkaye

I'm still interested as well.


----------



## skaredykat7

me too me too...hehe 
but we need someone to sya okay, we will meet here at this time...LOL
I wont do it...  :cig :afr


----------



## tkaye

Since you all are from Seattle, I'm sure you guys know good places to go better than I do. Feel free to throw some ideas out there...


----------



## mrist

*Is anyone near the U-District?*

I just joined this forum today, but I have thought about getting a group like this together in Seattle before. I go to UW, and I was wondering if anyone is still interested in meeting somewhere nearby. I'm 21, but it's difficult for me to meet people because I look incredibly young for my age (and SA doesn't help). If the people who use this forum are anything like me, they spend a lot of time planning and not a lot of time actually doing things. So anyways, if anyone wants to get something together near the U-District or anywhere else, I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## mtgirl

It's been a while since I've been here, but I would be interested in meeting somewhere. Right now I live near the UW, but I'm getting ready to move to Lynnwood. I know I always plan stuff and hardly ever follow through with them. My husband and I both have issues with S.A. and I think he would be interested too. I am 32 and he is 33.


----------



## adsuperfan

Since it seems that most of you live in Seattle, how about we do something in SEattle? I live on the EAStside, but I would love to do something. How about a movie? Or, as dumb as this is, how about we get some coffee? I would love to see "THank you for smoking" but I don't have anyone to see it with. Would some of you like it with me?


----------



## Bean

Hmmm. Its hard to get SA ppl together in Seattle it seems...but hey this thread has stayed alive since October. 8) 

There used to be a group that met...we would meet at someones house or sometimes at the movies, or gasworks once every 2 weeks. I got up the nerve to go to a few meetings and the people were awesome. I'm so glad I met them. Just do it...its so nice to find the commonality with people. People where you don't have to feel alone or hide your SA. It helps. 

It was just too far to drive for me as I live up here in Bellingham and they started meeting in Tacoma. Sadly the group kinda fizzled out with ppl moving and such too.


Well if nothing else I'm giving the thread a bump... :stu 

I'm 28 and I live in B'ham if anyone wants to say hello or stop for a drink


----------



## SebFontain

So wait is this a support group meeting or a SAS gathering?? I would love to go to a support group meeting!!! Count me in!


----------



## terrified

*support group*

Hi - I'm new here, and I've been looking for a support group in the area for a very long time. It sort of seems like a last resort for me. I'm sure some of you feel the same way. I'm 34 and I've struggled with this my entire life. If you are all still interested, let me know. I live in Puyallup, but I will drive anywhere. :thanks


----------



## YouDontEvenKnow

If some one can actually set all this up, which obviously is the difficult part then I'd go. 18 yrs old by the way.


----------



## adsuperfan

how about a movie? what do you guys think? dinner maybe? i'm 19, and someone else here is 18, so a bar is probably out. anyone?


----------



## mrist

Someone said earlier that they wanted to see Thank You for Smoking. If this sounds good to anyone else, we should see it somewhere in Seattle.


----------



## adsuperfan

i'm up for it. if anyone else wants to see it, let's figure out a time.


----------



## YouDontEvenKnow

If theres anyone really here that actually wants to meet others with SA and not just talk about meeting up I suggest going to meetup.com there SEATTLE group has 14 members. Or that the people here decide on something. Even just like 6 people would be enough, Anyone? Coming from Olympia, I'll drive no problem.


----------



## Guest

I live in Seattle and would be interested as well.


----------



## adsuperfan

if someone wants to do something, you can pm me. anyone?


----------



## mrist

OK, does anyone want to shoot for something the weekend of the 6th-7th? Movie times don't come out that far in advance, but maybe we can round up enough people by then to make solid plans.


----------



## adsuperfan

great idea. i'm in


----------



## mrist

OK, Thank You For Not Smoking is playing at 7:30 this Saturday the 6th at the Landmark Guild 45th in Wallingford. If this is convenient for anyone else, I would still like to go.


----------



## someday

Hello, I don't know if you guys have already gone or not but I would love to be involved in such a group and outing. My setback is that I live in Olympia and It's an awful long way for me to drive, especially on a regular basis if the group is successful... however, I am very tempted. Have you guys done anything yet? 
I'm 33 years old by the way. 
Also, If their is anyone from closer around my area who is interested in starting something around the south puget sound area, I would be very interested in discussing it more! :banana 

someday


----------



## Partofme

Hi,
Wow...a seattle group...haven't checked SAS for a long time! I didn't think there was anyone in my area. I would like to join. 

*Looks around* Where did everyone go?


----------



## Augustus

*hi*

It's also been a long time since I've checked out these boards--at least a year. So, has anyone met? I read this thread and it looks like they were planning on meeting at the start of this month, but nothing else has happened... I suppose the people who met either communicate by email now, or they never got around to meeting. So, I'll add my voice to the last two people who posted here:

_Is there a group???_

Perhaps we should try to PM some of the people who seemed interested a while ago and see if anything happened?


----------



## mrist

Hi, I tried to get a group together a few weeks ago, but what seems to happen is a lot of interest is generated until a solid date is suggested, then everyone hides behind their computers. I would still be interested in meeting up with anyone if they're up for it.


----------



## Partofme

I posted on the "Olympia, WA" post about this. Check it if you're interested. 

I think we need to start suggesting some ideas instead of just saying who's willing to come. Because I think we all are.  It's a matter of details really. For instance: where we want to get together, what we'll do, and most importantly date/time.


----------



## Partofme

Are people busy on the 4th of July? My family usually doesn't do anything so it's incredibly boring. Anyone want to go to the Space Needle with me? I've always wanted to go but never had anyone to go with.


----------



## adsuperfan

anyone still want to see a movie?


----------



## Augustus

To be honest, I can understand how people could be interested in meeting, then suddenly go silent as concrete plans are made. A few years ago I tried to get a group together, a lot of people were interested but only 4 turned up for the first meeting, after that there were only 3 of us. I think it's natural for those of us with SA to want to reach out to other people with SA, in the hopes that meeting people who understand our problem will make the social nature of the encounter easier. But as specific plans are made, and the idea goes from a hypothetical wish to something that's actually going to be done, the anxiety will kick in and suddenly it all seems harder than it sounded.

Anyway, I just wanted to say that. That being said, I agree with making specific plans, because if this is to be more than just an idea we'll have to do that anyway. But first I think we need to see how many people are interested, and where they are.

Partofme, are you able to travel to Seattle or somewhere near there? It's about an hour and a half drive, depending on where we meet (I used to go to the Evergreen State College, and I live in Kirkland, and it was just under an hour 1/2 drive for me, but I suppose it would be less to drive straight into Seattle). And personally, I'd prefer just meeting somewhere to chat. I know that's rather vague, perhaps too vague to get people interested, but for me I prefer to get to know people before doing other social things with them (such as a movie or going somewhere for the fourth of july).

For the moment I don't think I'd be interested in seeing a movie, mostly because right now there are no movies worth seeing, except X-Men 3, and I already saw that. I mean, if that's what others want to do I'll join in, but it's not a first choice for me. And the space needle for the fourth of July also causes problems for me--my family also does nothing for the fouth of July and I've always wanted to do _something_. But I had driving into Seattle, and I hate crowds. But again, this is something i'm willing to try if that's what's decided.

Like I said, I'd prefer to just meet somewhere a chat, but if others want to do something else that's okay. But again, I think we need to see how many people are interested. A lot of different people wrote on this post at the beginning who said they were interested: skaredykat7, wOnderwOman, etc. I know those two haven't posed in this thread for a while, but their profiles say they last visited this site in mid-may. Like I suggested before, perhaps we could PM them and see if they are still interested? It's just an idea.


----------



## Augustus

okay, I PM'd three people who had posted in this thread earlier. Let's see if I get any response. In the meantime, as I said in the Olympia thread, if its just me and Someday and Partofme, we could meet in Tacoma or something.


----------



## someday

*4th of July*

Hi Augustus and Partofme,

Your invite sounds inviting for the 4th, but I have a prior engagement (3 kids and a husband for the local fireworks display). I still want to meet, but you guys can always get an early start and see the space needle!

don't give up on me yet - I still want to do something:b

Someday


----------



## tkaye

Hey all! I'm still willing to meet up, too. I'm not too picky about the place -- anything Seattle southward is fine by me.


----------



## Partofme

Augustus said:


> Partofme, are you able to travel to Seattle or somewhere near there?


Hi Augustus, someday, and anybody else reading,  
Yes, I am definitely able to. It's just an hour ferry ride over from Bremerton. I could also drive to Tacoma or Federal Way.

I am glad to see you have joined in, Augustus. That's great that you have contacted others.

Regarding the 4th of July idea we were discussing -- I have moved this into "Gatherings" because I think it belongs there: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=46400

It would cause me some anxiety meeting you guys but it's nothing I can't handle. I don't think a movie would be the best option either although it sounds the least anxiety causing (dark theater, not much chance for conversation). I think it might make people feel too anxious/uncomfortable if we just chatted and had nothing specific to DO. I think we need to do something. We could go the mall, have coffee (even though I don't drink it), um walk around but that seems pretty pointless if we have no specific destination.


----------



## Partofme

*Re: 4th of July*



someday said:


> Hi Augustus and Partofme,
> 
> Your invite sounds inviting for the 4th, but I have a prior engagement (3 kids and a husband for the local fireworks display). I still want to meet, but you guys can always get an early start and see the space needle!
> 
> don't give up on me yet - I still want to do something:b
> 
> Someday


We won't!  I am actually starting to get excited to meet you guys now so that says something. We're gonna make this work. Well, let's see here -- I'm busy this weekend (brother's graduation). Next weekend I'm free. And the weekend after that probably. What about your guys' schedules? Would the weekend be the best time? Let's try to meet within the next month.


----------



## Partofme

:idea I have an idea...how about the EMP (Experience Music Project)? I went there a little while ago and it was AWESOME. I didn't want to leave!

:idea Everyone...just throw out ideas! There was this carnival going on outside of the EMP. Anybody love rollercoasters? I do! That looked fun also. 

:idea Wild Waves! I haven't been there since I was a youngster. 

There is so much to do in the summer! I know we can do way better than just a lousy movie.


----------



## Partofme

As I mentioned, I started a new thread for the Space Needle Outing in "Gatherings". What's the difference between "Support Groups" and "Gatherings"? Anyway, I thought it should go there (seems like more fun activity stuff is posted there)...

Should we be posting this stuff in "Gatherings" instead?


----------



## tkaye

Partofme said:


> :idea I have an idea...how about the EMP (Experience Music Project)? I went there a little while ago and it was AWESOME. I didn't want to leave!
> 
> :idea Everyone...just throw out ideas! There was this carnival going on outside of the EMP. Anybody love rollercoasters? I do! That looked fun also.


I think Seattle Center would be a good place to go, whether it's the EMP, Space Needle, or just meeting in the Center House. During the week, it's actually pretty dead, so that would alleviate the problem of crowds for those who are concerned about that.

By the way, I've heard that the Seattle Center Fun Forest is going to go out of business fairly soon -- so ride the roller coaster while it's still there! For a local history geek like me, it makes me sad that it will go... it's been there since the 1962 World's Fair (it was called the Gayway then). They really want to start developing parts of Seattle Center for high-rise condos, which I think is so wrong. There's even talk about tearing down the high school football stadium there, which was there before anything else!


----------



## someday

*EMP?*

What exactly is the EMP and where is it? What? and rollercoasters, I love roller coasters... now you are just getting too fun, there wouldn't be enough time for small talk, I would be too busy running for all the rides...ha ha!


----------



## someday

hey adsuperfan,

Are you up to meeting somewhere and doing something - a park, restuarant, etc, or is that too stressful? (I know you originally expressed interest in seeing a movie)


----------



## Partofme

*Re: EMP?*



someday said:


> What exactly is the EMP and where is it? What? and rollercoasters, I love roller coasters... now you are just getting too fun, there wouldn't be enough time for small talk, I would be too busy running for all the rides...ha ha!


The EMP is a music exhibit of our cultures music history. Very cool, full of vintage guitars, costumes, and other rare pieces. The best part was being able to try out different instruments and jamming. That is just plain fun. I'm sure it would be funner in a group of us.

http://www.emplive.org/

Oh good, I'll have somebody to sit by on the rollercoaster.  I think we might have a grand old time at the EMP and carnival.


----------



## Partofme

Anybody know of any good restaurants?


----------



## someday

*some explaining to do...*

Now all I have to do is explain this to my husband. He is well aware that I have always had a hard time in social situations, but I have never given it a name (S.A.) with him. It makes me a little nervous. Even though I have it, I am a little sensitive about it. I mean, who wants to be known for, or admit to, something that they themselves don't consider a positive attribute?

It'll be OK with him, I just know it will catch him by surprise. Once I do that, I can join your guys' conversation on setting a date of when and where to meet. (I need him to take over the kids so that I can fly the coup and meet with you guys. It sounds simple, but he has a very variable work schedule that I would have to coordinate with--no biggie, I do it all the time, it just can present its challenges)


----------



## Partofme

someday,

That will be a bit difficult. When I told my parents I had social anxiety I could hardly get the words out...it helped to have a visual, so I showed them a book (Painfully Shy). It might help if you showed him this website and told him about our little group. Hopefully it will help him to understand you a little more fully.


----------



## Augustus

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I've been sick. Kinda miserable really, because I couldn't go onto the computer or read because of headaches, so I practically had nothing to do but sit around and reflect on how miserable I was feeling.

Anyway, I don't know Tacoma, I just used to pass through on my way to Olympia. If that's where we're going to meet (which isn't certain yet), maybe we can just meet at an easy place to find, a mall, and decide on what to do from there (see a movie, eat, whatever).

Besides SA, which makes these things so difficult to arrange in the first place, the problem is that different people will be more comfortable in different places. I tried to get a group together years ago (seems like a lifetime ago, but it was 2002 I think), and we met twice in the food court of a mall. A lot of people were interested, but eventually the group was whittled down to just three of us, and then we just sort of gave up. More people were interested, but few turned up, and it later occurred to me that perhaps the food court at a mall was too intimidating for them. But I just couldn't think of any other place to meet. I liked the food court idea because it's a public place, but it's noisy and therefore more anonymous. I worry about restaurants because sometimes (though not always) the noise level is low enough that I think people at the next table or booth are listening to me. I know they aren't, but I can't help but feel that way--SA has a way of making you a bit paranoid, doesn't it?

Anyway, we do seem to have a few people interested. Right now it looks like we'd be meeting south of Seattle, but we don't know where. Now is a good time to hear other ideas, and from other people who are interested.

Joe


----------



## Partofme

Joe -- hope you start feeling better.

Seattle or Tacoma would be fine. If it would make people feel more comfortable we could see a movie and hopefully something else afterwards. That's kind of far for some people to go just to see a movie. Hopefully we can plan something a bit more exciting/motivating so people will actually want to show up. 

Well, it looks like this won't be happening for a while...maybe next month if we're lucky. It's funny how most of the people interested seem to have dissapeared.

Whoever is still interested, please stay in contact.


----------



## tkaye

I'm still interested! I'd also be happy just to have someone to talk to via PM or instant messenger. Anything works!

As for a movie, they really don't interest me that much and it's not really a way to get to know each other. Other than that, I'm wide open as to what to do. Just name the time and place.


----------



## Augustus

Alright, is that all? Just the four of us? Actually, I got a PM from someone who wants me to email her/him if this gets off the ground so I guess that's 5 of us. I suppose it's time to start picking out a time or place.

Since everyone is to the south, I think Tacoma is the best place for us to meet, although "someday" and "Partofme" and the one I'm supposed to email are all from Olympia, so, in the event that we can't really do this unless it's near Olympia, I may be able to do so. I've mentioned meeting someplace, then deciding where to go, but that could easily turn into a lazy conversation with all of us saying "what do you want to do?" "I dunno. what do you want to do?" Someone mentioned doing something outdoors, which is absolutely fine by me, but in that case I'd have no idea what to do, or where to do it, so if someone has a specific idea, let's hear it.

I guess the questions that need to be answered are: _1. Is everyone okay with meeting in or near Tacoma? If not, what are your geographical limitations. 2. Is anyone uncomfortable with just finding a place and chatting for our first meeting, or is a specific activity preferable_--I mean, what kind of gathering would be too difficult for you to handle with your SA (keep in mind that we may not be able to arrange a "perfect meeting" where everyone is comfortable). _ 3. What kind of days/times are you available? _ It would be good to try to arrange something where we can all make it.

To answer these questions for myself, I prefer tacoma, but could probably meet as far south as Olympia if necessary. I prefer to just meet and hang out, introducing ourselves and chatting, getting to know each other. Although the idea of doing outdoors sounds good, too. And I'm available any day, any time, except for June 21 and 22. That's my schedule as of this moment, I can't imagine anything that would prevent me from making plans from now until the end of July except for those days.

Let's get this thing moving. I was going to wait to see if more people were interested, but I think we have enough, and waiting won't do any more good.

Joe


----------



## tkaye

Augustus said:


> _1. Is everyone okay with meeting in or near Tacoma? If not, what are your geographical limitations._


_
Tacoma's fine by me, since I don't have to go anywhere. :b




2. Is anyone uncomfortable with just finding a place and chatting for our first meeting, or is a specific activity preferable

Click to expand...

_


> --I mean, what kind of gathering would be too difficult for you to handle with your SA (keep in mind that we may not be able to arrange a "perfect meeting" where everyone is comfortable).


If the weather's nice, we could all go to a park. If we all brought a snack, we'd have ourselves a little picnic. Nothing big of course. (Or maybe that's just a silly idea, you tell me!)



> _ 3. What kind of days/times are you available? _ It would be good to try to arrange something where we can all make it.


I'm not available most weekends -- Friday through Sunday. I have classes in Portland that I have to go to on many weekends and work on others. Between June 19 and 29 will be kind of hectic for me too... I'll have a lot of schoolwork.


----------



## Partofme

Ok, guys. Let's decide! I noticed we keep on discussing the same stuff over and over (where we all live, what we could do,etc, etc).

Enough of that. No more dillydallying.

No wonder this never works out.

Actually it doesn't matter so much what we do. Like Augustus said, this probably won't be "perfect". But who cares?

Let's just pick a place and time. It's not that hard. This weekend is Father's Day weekend. How about next weekend? Who is free?  Reply.


----------



## Partofme

We have already listed many ideas.

Movie theater, park, bookstore, restaurant, mall, carnival, Seattle Center, Wild Waves, EMP...that is plenty.

Tacoma or Seattle would be best for everyone involved.

So we are done discussing that. *Now, the more important question...who is free next weekend?*


----------



## Augustus

I'm free next weekend.

I should also point out (because I forgot to last night) that I monday's aren't good for me unless planned out a few weeks in advance. That's when I have therapy--it's such a regular appointment that I sometimes forget to mention it. Also, I'm not free on the 28th.

So far it's just the two of us who can make next weekend, unless we hear from others. I'm just now going to email the other person who's interested (had computer trouble last night).


----------



## Augustus

I'm free next weekend.

I should also point out (because I forgot to last night) that I monday's aren't good for me unless planned out a few weeks in advance. That's when I have therapy--it's such a regular appointment that I sometimes forget to mention it. Also, I'm not free on the 28th.

So far it's just the two of us who can make next weekend, unless we hear from others. I'm just now going to email the other person who's interested (had computer trouble last night).


----------



## someday

*dates*

Good grace this is hard! (to coordinate everyones schedule)

Here is my availability:

June 21,26,27,28,29 yes

July 1 maybe
July 3,6,7 yes
July 9 maybe
July 11 yes
July 13 maybe evening
other dates may even work for me, I just might have to play it by ear.

my disclaimer is that once we choose a date, I have to get a final approval from my husband (we have lots going on, 3 kids doing soccer, swimming lessons, husbands work schedule, and a small business on his "off" days) Usually, I can work things out, but occasionally it is a hit or miss.

Tacoma would be great, but I would be willing to go most anywhere for at least the first couple of meetings--I'm really excited!

Also, I would prefer to do something where we would be able to talk. A park, noisy restaurant, banquet room, an outing, a short game of volleyball or..., a hike, a quiet picnic bench, a *oooooh-what about a BBQ at **park, like with charcoal and hamburgers and hot dogs and where everyone brings one dish to share?* (I prefer to stay away from a movie, for now, because there is no communication.)

Someday


----------



## someday

*park*

I've been thinking,

My favorite idea is a park, we can find one where we are secluded enough to be able to talk in private and out of ear-shot, yet still be in a public place with other people in the vacinity. We could maybe do that picnic thing that Augustus suggested. We could just eat and talk, or we could go for a walk/hike or some type of activity there.

I like this idea, but I am flexible to other things also.


----------



## Partofme

How about the Point Defiance Zoo? There is a park there. And plus, it would be fun to see all the animals.

Next weekend, 24th-25th would work. Visitor Info: http://www.pdza.org/page.php?id=2

I think this would be fun for us!


----------



## zoba2121

*Seattle Group*

Hi. Were you ever able to get the Seattle group started? If yes, I would be interested in the details. tks


----------



## someday

partofme said

"Next weekend, 24th-25th would work. Visitor Info: http://www.pdza.org/page.php?id=2 "

The 25th might work for me, I should be able to give a solid answer within the next 2 days (But the 24th is a definate "NO" for me)

Someday


----------



## Augustus

That's fine with me. A good place to meet. I can be there either day. What does everyone else think? Even if it's just three, or perhaps even two of us, I think we should go ahead and meet anyway. Other people can join in on later meetings, but I think if even just two of us have met at least once, this group will seem more "real" and it may be easier to get people interested. It will look like something that actually happens, and not just something we talk about endlessly but never do anything with.


----------



## skaredykat7

*okay*

I'm feeling brave, i know its late, but I also know there are some night howls..... want to meet up at my house now for a bit??? really right now???


----------



## skaredykat7

IM me on yahoo. Im on
this is it..I am a reclus, but have a buirst of energy


----------



## skaredykat7




----------



## Augustus

Hi skaredykat

I PM'd you, but just in case you're still online I thought I'd post here. I can't get Yahoo messenger to work, so if you want to chat you'll have to email me. I'll be around for another hour or so.


----------



## Augustus

Okay, so we have a place to meet (Point Defiance Zoo).

Who can make it next weekend? "someday" said she definitely can't make the 24th, but if she can't make the 25th either, then we can meet either day. If she can meet on the 25th, then what time on that day should we meet? Some of us (i.e. me) have over an hour drive time to make it there.

Also, anyone else interested should chime in now on whether they can meet at the zoo this weekend.


----------



## Partofme

I can. 

Do you realize that's in only 3 more day's?


----------



## someday

*zoo*

Hey scaredykat7,

I wasn't online that night you were feeling "brave", but I would have taken you up on you meeting at your house if I lived closer to Seattle! Keep up your bravery!

Also, I'll post again soon today, about the zoo meeting! Let's see what I can arrange!

Augustus, I agree, two or more people would be a successful meeting for me too! I think it will grow if we keep it up and start arranging "regular meetings". It might also behoove us to post our group in other SA forums in the future, there must be other forums and other Washington State people with SA!


----------



## someday

*meeting*

OK!

I got it worked out! I think we've got ourselves a date! I'm available at 1:00 or thereafter for Sunday the 25th. Partofme and Augustus...what time frame works for you?

Do you just want to go to the zoo or should we picnic in the park or... what are your thoughts?

Is anyone else interested in meeting this Sunday also? We'd love to have you!


----------



## Augustus

I'm free then too, Sunday the 25th at 1pm. Personally I'd prefer meeting in the park, and then deciding from there whether or not to go to the zoo. I worry that on an afternoon on a sunday, with good weather (which it probably will be), that it will be crowded at the zoo itself. Finding parking, and dealing with the crowds, is not something I'd normally volunteer for. Like i said, we could meet in the park for a picnic, and then move on to the zoo. Probably easier for me that way, but if you both want to go straight to the zoo I'll give it a try.

What about you Partofme? That day and time good for you?

Also, where is this park in relation to the zoo itself? THe zoo's website has directions to the zoo, but I can't tell where the more ordinary park is.


----------



## someday

*food*

Do we pack our own lunch or are we going to bring something to share- potluck style? (So far, there is not very many of us-maybe we should bring our own)

If you stay on the road that goes to the zoo (without turning in to the zoo) then there is a park that is right on the puget sound. It is just a little ways past the zoo, and this main road just makes a big loop around the whole zoo/facility/park.


----------



## someday

*location*

I just found the website for the park and it's activities:

http://www.metroparkstacoma.org/page.php?id=24

As you can see, there is a lot available. I would be open to most all of it. The park on the sound that I was refering to was probably Owen Park. But we could go anywhere as long as we knew what we had in mind.


----------



## Augustus

Owen Park/Beach sounds okay to me. I'll probably be able to find it, I'm usually good at finding places with decent directions. You're right, the important thing is to meet. I think it would be good to meet there, eat (we should just bring our own food, it will just be easier. ) We can meet, eat, chat a bit, and then decide if we want to do something specific or what.

IF ANYONE ELSE IS INTERESTED, NOW'S THE TIME TO CHIME IN. Partofme, you still haven't said if you can make it the specific day or time. Also, if you'd prefer something else, for instance if you really want to meet at the zoo, please say so now. We're running out of time.

If you want to exchange cell phone numbers, that's fine. I have both of your email addresses, so I can just pass your numbers to each other if you want, or use PM or whatever. I was actually going to recommend this, it may be very important if someone gets lost trying to find the place.


----------



## Partofme

I'm not sure yet if I can make it. I'll have to see if my dad can give me a ride (since I'm not familar with city driving). I wish I could drive myself cause it seems like a pain asking/explaining. The park sounds like a good idea. Yeah, after we eat then we can head off to the zoo or where ever.

I hope I can come. It would be great to meet you guys and get this group going!


----------



## Augustus

I hope you can make it too. Perhaps you can try driving anyway? I don't like city driving either (I don't go into Seattle at all), but the instructions seem easy enough. actually, it seems like the hardest part will be finding Owen Beach once you get into the park, but the map at the website "someday" posted helps. Anyway, I hope you can make it, however you can get there.

Both of you have my email address. Tomorrow (If you both can still make it) we can exchange cell phone numbers, and perhaps a description of what we look like and what we'll be wearing, since I don't know of a specific place at Owen Beach to meet. Chances are I'll be there early, if so I'll suppose I'll hang around the parking lot entrance, trying to look cool or something.

And now that I think about it, it might be nice to know your names. I'm not spending a whole afternoon addressing one of you as "Partofme" and the other as "someday", although if either of you wish to refer to me as Augustus, I won't complain.

Joe (just in case you don't want to call me Augustus)


----------



## someday

*driving*

It's no real city driving. It's I-5 to highway 16/Gig harbor. After that you keep your eyes peeled for the dirctional signs that lead you to the zoo (last time I went, not to long ago, they were doing some road construction on hwy 16 and the zoo exit sign was easy to miss... so really be watching!) When you exit, it's mostly residential neighborhoods that you go thru to get there...not skyscrapers with one-ways and no left hand turns.

I still would print a copy of the directions, or map quest, or an actual map just to be sure. But I just wanted to let you know that it is not like Seattle (I always make my husband drive in Seattle - I don't mix well with one way streets in downtown areas)

If you guys are a go, I'll pm you my #, description, and name tomorrow (Saturday)!

Someday


----------



## Partofme

I'll be there! My dad is going to drive me. Ok, so the place is called Owen Park. Hmm. Never heard of it. I hope we can find it. We can meet in the parking lot. I'm sure you'll be able to recognize me getting dropped off by parents (it'll be a huge scene) :lol. We're having lunch there? What are you guys bringing? I'll bring a fruit salad. 

If we go to the zoo I'm going to need a ride. I'll most likely dropped off at the park. Just thought I'd let you guys know. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be hot (80's I think). So dress accordingly. 

It might be a good idea to bring a camera. I don't know if you guys are photogenic. : P We can take pics at the zoo though. 

lol. "Partofme"= Tasha. 

Meanwhile, "someday" still remains a mystery.....


----------



## mtgirl

It has been a while since I have been on, but my husband and I would be interested in meeting as well. It's at Owen Park at 1pm? I'm not really familiar with the area, but we have a map. Where exactly are you all meeting? And how will we recognize you all?


----------



## Partofme

Hi mtgirl,

I think we're meeting in the parking lot or if it's too crowded then how about a park bench? 

A description of me: 21 years old female (I look younger), brown hair, 5' 5". Maybe we should wear signs with our user names. j/k 

Also, bring something small for our picnic. I'm bringing fruit salad. We could also have chips, drinks, and other snacks. We can bring our own sandwich.


----------



## Augustus

Quick description of me: Brown hair, glasses, 5'11". I'll be wearing a t-shirt that says "Stupid people make my brain said." I thought it best to wear something distinctive, and I'm confident no one else will be wearing the same shirt. I've also been described as an "older Harry Potter," a comment I'm still not sure how I feel about.

I was just going to brink a drink and a sandwich, because it seemed like so few people would turn up someday mentioned just bringing our own food. But I'll bring chips or something else too, just in case.

Also, check out the website at http://www.metroparkstacoma.org/page.php?id=24

On there you can find a map of the whole park area, with zoo, hiking trails, the beach and its parking lot. Personally, I'm going to print out a copy of this to have handy. I'm also going to print out a couple of maps from Mapquest to help me get to the park from the freeway, and vice-versa.


----------



## someday

Tomorrow is going to be hot, and the great thing about owen park is that there is water there if anyone needs to cool off (I was at the pool today - whew!)

I think that maybe we can try and loiter around the entrance to the park or if there is no good spot there, migrate to the nearest resting spot/picnic bench within view of the entrance.

I'm a white female, age 33, brown mid-length hair and 5'5" tall. I'll be wearing shorts and a red shirt. I'll also bring a black backpack and *I WILL TIE SOME BALLOONS ONTO MY BLACK BACKPACK* (no helium--not enough time and I would feel a little weird--too conspicuous) Name: Karen

Be sure you also pack your own lunch so you have something for sure, I'll try and bring something for the group, but it will probably be something easy, I didn't have enough time to make anything that takes planning or a recipe.

If any of you want to exchange cell phone #'s pm me.

I'll leave the balloons on my backpack, so that if you are really late, and miss the initial gathering at the entrance, you can still take a walk around the park and see if you can locate us.

*If you have the time, confirm/post Sunday morning that you are attending, that way we can hold out a little longer if someone we expect to come ends up running late*


----------



## Augustus

I'm going to post now instead of tomorrow morning. I'm a late riser, and I don't know if I'll have time to post here before leaving. So unless you see a post from me otherwise, I'm going to go and most likely be there on time.

The cell phone I'll be using is my family's old cell phone, I don't have the number right now. someday, check your PM's before you leave, if I get find the number I'll try to send it to you. But otherwise, I don't think I'll be online tomorrow.


----------



## mtgirl

*meeting at park*

We may be a little late. We are coming from Seattle and we volunteer at the animal shelter on Sundays (usually done by noon). I am 32 and have brown hair (little past shoulder length) and am 5'2". I will be wearing jean shorts and a Hard Rock T-shirt from St. Thomas. My husband is 6'1" and thin, wears glasses and has brown hair. He will be wearing blue shorts with a white t-shirt. I will be carrying a lavendar backpack.


----------



## someday

OK guys

This is my confirmation I'm going today!

See you soon


----------



## Partofme

Hey...I'll see you guys soon!


----------



## zoba2121

*Congrats!*

Just wanted to congratulate you guys for have the perserverance to plan a meeting. How did it go?


----------



## Augustus

Okay, I'll be the first to post here (I was waiting for someone else to post to see what they said, but I guess everyone is also waiting). I definitely had a good time on sunday, although I said that already. I guess I'm wondering how everyone feels about it now, a few days later, if anyone thinks we should've done anything differently. I was less nervous than I expected, but I think it helped that I met Karen first, then the rest of you. I might have been more intimidated if I had met all of you more or less at the same time. Right now I'm also wondering if we should start planning our next meeting, or wait a while to see if more people are interested. additionally, should we try to start trying to set up regular meetings to hear the CBT tapes Tasha has, or if we should just get together again. My schedule is so simple (I'm basically available anyday, practically any time) that I don't know if any of you could plan for regular meetings now.

Alright, that's my post. In short, Zoba, the meeting went well, but planning for future meetings seems difficult because we all live rather spread out, and it's hard to find a time that a lot of people can make.


----------



## someday

*meeting*

Hi all,

It went well. Sorry, I've been so busy for the past week that I have thought about you, but haven't slowed down yet to post until now. I think Augustus is right. The CBT tapes might be an interesting group focal point. Mtgirl and her husband expressed an interest also. I'm sure they'll check back in too, but I remember them saying that they had a lot happening for a week or so!

Someday


----------



## deus4rent

ya i just moved up here and if you guys get together agin id be up for going


----------



## Caedmon

deus4rent said:


> ya i just moved up here and if you guys get together agin id be up for going


Same. I've been up here a month or so and would like to meet with you all.


----------



## malfunkshun

Hey out there??

I just recently moved to Seattle and would be interested in a support group here as well!


----------



## missedconnection

Hey there,
I just joined and saw there were attempts at scheduling another support group. Is anyone still interested? I am happy to coordinate. I don't really know how these work though. Is there usually a neutral meeting place? I can think of some possibilities.

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## malfunkshun

heya!

i'm not sure how these things work either, but i'm interested in meeting up! i guess we just decide on a place, time, etc? looks like you and i are the only ones who have posted here in awhile tho....


----------



## missedconnection

hey there,
i suppose we can get together and support each other, or see anyone else has interest. how do you like seattle? i've been here a couple years but feel like i know it pretty well if you need a guide.

anyone else interested?


----------



## malfunkshun

i'm totally up for getting together.... i would love a guide here! i've only been here for a couple of months, so haven't really met too many people yet. i had never been here before i decided to move, so it has been quite an adventure! so far it seems like a pretty cool city. although the rain has been getting to me, i'm really looking forward to experiencing the summer here! so what brought you here?


----------



## missedconnection

hello,
i have been here a little more than three years. initially for work, now i'm in school. i definitely like it here but i'm just too far away from family and friends. let me know what your interested in and i can make some suggestions.

why did you decide to move here? work?

take care.


----------



## malfunkshun

no, it wasn't work that brought me here, i just had the opportunity to move here so i jumped on it. decided i needed a change in my life and thought starting new would be a good thing for me. was looking for the "greener grass on the other side" sorta thing. haha i have some family here, which has helped tremendously in the transition. as far as interests, im all over the map... i love going to live shows, movies, coffee shops, doing anything outdoors, just exploring. it's all new to me here, so it's been pretty cool just discovering new parts of the city. so what are you studying in school? what do you like to do in your free time?


----------



## Grantonio

i'm in seattle as well and it wouldn't mind meeting up, anybody know of any good meeting places??


----------



## missedconnection

Cool! More people. We have not set a time nor date at all. Whereabouts are the two of you? Would you prefer a coffee shop or bar or something outside? Weekends are generally better for me and i'm on queen anne but can get anywhere.


----------



## malfunkshun

doesn't matter to me, i'm up for coffee, drinks, hangin out outside, whatever! i'm in west seattle, but i can go where ever as well......


----------



## Augustus

Just thought I'd jump in here. I'm interested as well, but I'm not on this site often so it's hard to keep up. IM me if this group gets off the ground!

I should add that I live on the eastside, Kirkland specifically, but can go basically anywhere in the Seattle area. Personally, I wouldn't mind just meeting up somewhere where we can just chat, but some people might find it easier to meet if there's a specific activity going on. Just a thought.


----------



## missedconnection

Okay. I am going to attempt to suggest a few dates/locations. Maybe you can post your votes and we'll choose whatever works. Anyone else out there is of course welcome join in.

Dates:
Sat, 2/17 2pm
Sun, 2/18 2pm
Sat 2/24 2pm
Sun, 2/25 2pm
(see the pattern?)

Locations:
1) Fremont
- Dad Watson's on Fremont Ave - big, usually quiet in the day time with nice big booths. Just a pain to park in Fremont sometimes if you're driving
- Gas Works Park - If its a nice day, we can just meet up and sit around and chat. Maybe bring some snacks.
- Peets Coffee - there's an area upstairs for sitting. also a few other coffee shops in Fremont we could go.

2) Capitol Hill
- somewhere in Volunteer Park or the Anderson park right next to Broadway
- Elysian Brewery - big place with lots of seating. shouldn't be too busy in the afternoon (i think)

Thats all i'll throw out for now. Let me know your preferences.


----------



## eyedlemon

Looks like I just missed everything. I'd be interested to meet up and chat. Good to see Seattle is so "active." Anybody around feel free to message me. Chilly lately, eh?


----------



## Augustus

Sorry I sorta dropped off the face of the earth there.

Sure, we can meet up next weekend, or the weekend after. If the place is going to be in Seattle, I'll need good directions, particularly about where to park (I don't like driving in the city, and not knowing where to park is a big part of that). We should check with everyone who has expressed an interest, try to contact them just to let them know that this might actually happen. 

I apologize for disappearing, it won't happen again.


----------



## eyedlemon

Anyone still alive in here?


----------



## Grantonio

i r here!


----------



## malfunkshun

I'm still here too! i kinda dropped off the planet myself.... but still interested in meeting up sometime!


----------



## Augustus

Just to check one more time: Anyone out there interested in meeting?


----------



## owly

I'd be interested in meeting, I suggest the upcoming weekend, or the one after that.


----------



## sean88

*Sigh* I miss Seattle... I used to live on Vashon when I was younger. Memories...


----------



## eyedlemon

This thread isn't visited often enough. Any meeting is going to have to be planned months in advance, say, September or October. I'm down for anything around north or north-central Seattle. Feel free to send me a PM if you still want to organize something.


----------



## everybody elses girl

Hi all,

I hardly ever come to this site anymore, but just wanted to let everyone know I've started a meetup (through meetup.com) near Seattle. Once we get a few more members, I'll plan a gathering for coffee or something. Here's the link: http://shyness.meetup.com/210/. Feel free to sign up, I look forward to meeting some of you.

Marie


----------

